
OpenShot 2.0.6 (Public Beta) Released - MzHN
http://www.openshotvideo.com/2016/02/openshot-206-beta-3-released.html
======
me_bx
So, are these the options we have now to edit video with open source software?
Any other tool missing?

* [http://www.shotcut.org/](http://www.shotcut.org/)

* [https://kdenlive.org/](https://kdenlive.org/)

* [http://www.pitivi.org/](http://www.pitivi.org/)

* [http://www.openshotvideo.com/](http://www.openshotvideo.com/)

* [http://cinelerra.org/2015/](http://cinelerra.org/2015/)

* [https://www.blender.org/](https://www.blender.org/)

It would be great to have a place comparing the feature of all the open source
video editors...

~~~
phillc73
Natron, an open source compositor: [http://natron.fr/](http://natron.fr/)

LiVES: [http://lives-video.com/](http://lives-video.com/)

Lumiera, a re-write of Cinelerra: [http://lumiera.org/](http://lumiera.org/)

I think one also needs to clearly define the term "edit video." This list
concentrates on Non-Linear Editors (NLE), but, for example, it is possible to
"edit video" with ffmpeg.

------
jhoechtl
How does it compare featurewise to Kdenlive

[https://kdenlive.org/](https://kdenlive.org/)

which I think is the most advanced OS video editing software around?

~~~
Elv13
Thanks god KDenLive is catching up. Cinelerra[1] (and the cinelerra-cv
community fork) was/is more advanced, but its interface is stuck in the 90's,
it manage to crash twice per CPU cycle due to horrible code and is resealed
without warning in big code dump every year or so. I lost -so- much time in
this back in high-school (10-12 years ago) because it was the only high end
editor on Linux. Back then the early KDenLive version were not so much better
stability wise. However they came a long, long way. Too bad I don't need Video
editor anymore, but I still compile KDenLive to see the new features.

[1]
[http://cinelerra.org/2015/index.php/features/editing](http://cinelerra.org/2015/index.php/features/editing)

~~~
nekopa
Heh, this year is the first time I've actually been able to get Cinelerra to
run. I think the worst time I ever had with it was trying to compile it on
Slackware a few years ago. Hours of compilation and nothing to show except
insta-crash.

------
dineshp2
I have been following the development of Openshot for the past 3 years and I
can't help but think that the progress is very slow.

Being an open source project and one in which a sufficiently large number of
people are interested, why is that the project is moving so slowly?

~~~
rogerbinns
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-
Month#The_sec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-
Month#The_second-system_effect)

The authors decided to redo the underlying library. And change the user
interface. And go cross platform. That amounts to a virtual rewrite from
scratch.

------
geoffroy
Behind the scenes, the awesome MELT framework
[http://www.mltframework.org/](http://www.mltframework.org/)

~~~
przemoc
It's MLT, not MELT.

And it's a base for other video editor, which is getting stronger each year,
seems more stable than the others and already looks IMHO the best among FOSS
video editors:

[http://www.shotcut.org/](http://www.shotcut.org/)

------
arc_of_descent
I do some video recording, with separate audio and then I use a video editor
to multiplex the video/audio. And then of course, some nice titles, video fade
in/out, brightness adjustment, etc.

Over the past 3 years, I've gone through Cinelerra, OpenShot, Kdenlive, and
some I can't even remember. Very frustrated over the state of video editing on
Linux, I unfortunately once had to use the editor on Windows. :(

But now, I'm using Kdenlive each time, and I'm very happy with it. There are
some tutorials out there on YouTube which help too.

~~~
yoo1I
I don't you know if you've tried it, but I found the video editor in Blender
to the best Linux editor for me yet.

Definitely worth a shot.

~~~
iyn
Blender seems to be a very good video editor BUT having tried it and many
other ones, Blender is not as easy to start working with as most other
editors. Still, given its features -- yes, I believe it's worth putting the
lime to learn it.

------
SEJeff
I wonder how the new Openshot compares to Pitivi:
[http://pitivi.org/?go=tour](http://pitivi.org/?go=tour)

Having followed the dev of some of these for years (>6 years), I see Pitivi as
slow dev-wise, but one of the few consistent ones.

------
timlyo
How does openshot compare to professional editing software, e.g. vegas or
premier.

~~~
nekopa
I think a better comparison would be to Windows Movie Maker or iMovie. It is
ridiculously easy to use, but I don't think it has the work flow of
professional editing software.

I used it a few times to make simple compilation videos - every year I teach a
summer camp for kids, and I collect videos throughout the week, put them
together and add a song which the kids choose. All I need are just a few
transitions, and ability to add titles. With Openshot it was simple.

One year I used Adobe premiere, and it was like shooting a mouse with a
bazooka. A lot of time and effort, for just basic stuff.

------
tmikaeld
I hadn't heard of this project before this post, I must say that this is by
far the most promising Open Source video-editing project i have seen.

I hope this gains both traction and donations, it's very much worth it!

------
manishsharan
Is OpenShot is the GUI frontend to MLT ? Or does it do more ?

